# Walgreens



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

I recieved an email yesterday that Walgreens is NOT going national for Snow...

they said all national bids were too high....

so I guess this confirms that nationals dont bid low but some do pay the contractors low...

I have always said that some Nationals are keeping too much...

Now this confirms my thoughts.....


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally a company with reason! One down, 10000 still too go!


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

It's probably because Walgreens wanted seasonal pricing. Even the dumbest of contractors are going to cover their butt and shoot high on those.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

jlouki01;1065970 said:


> It's probably because Walgreens wanted seasonal pricing. Even the dumbest of contractors are going to cover their butt and shoot high on those.


Including EVERY SINGLE Walgreens Nationwide. Yes, a bid was included for every store in PHOENIX ARIZONA



Rich Arlington;1065950 said:


> I recieved an email yesterday that Walgreens is NOT going national for Snow...
> 
> they said all national bids were too high....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Rich.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rich, I just received an email from AGMG that no decision has been made yet regarding Walgreens and that they are not going with just one National...??? Is this the case or has the decision already been made??


----------



## Green99 (Sep 28, 2009)

I called the Corporate office in Deerfield, IL this morning and my contact did not have an answer yet???


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I find it hard to believe they are going to let every store make the decision....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

MahonLawnCare;1067164 said:


> I find it hard to believe they are going to let every store make the decision....


They've been doing it for years...


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

hoskm01;1067255 said:


> They've been doing it for years...


not in OH...maybe in AZ


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

From what another snow contractor told me , 2 seasons ago USM had the contract, subbed it to this guy he plowed all winter, mostly salt with one gigantic week long storm, lots of man hours and salt, along with bobcat work to clear sheets of ice in driving lanes and so on. the guy also had some other accounts with USM, well walgreens withheld payment for a number of reasons, keep in mind this guy was an emergency contact not the primary, so USM had already paid him for the other accounts and is now suing this guy for the money they were not paid for from the walgreens account....thats right he was paid for the other accounts, when walgreens withheld payment USM went after the money they had already paid this guy......its still in court. This is not some jerk off either, he runs a top notch operation, i was actually helping him out on a few of these accounts when the storm hit. Just goes to show they will try just about anything.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

MahonLawnCare;1067344 said:


> not in OH...maybe in AZ


They do in Missouri and Arkansas as well...........


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

EvenCutLawnCare;1067551 said:


> They do in Missouri and Arkansas as well...........


I'm talking about OHIO ....I don't need an update from all 50 states. We have bid on Walgreens directly through corp. before and usually they will pick at LEAST a regional to handle them.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

the guy that does them around here does like 10-12 of them. he is the sub of a sub of a sub. that right third down so im sure he aint makin no money on it.

i know over the summer Brickman sent me an RFP on Walgreens. basicly told me they had the contract and needed to get someone ASAP as the current guy they ruled unqualified. well what do ya know 3 months later and he still doing them.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

clark lawn;1067848 said:


> the guy that does them around here does like 10-12 of them. he is the sub of a sub of a sub. that right third down so im sure he aint makin no money on it.
> 
> i know over the summer Brickman sent me an RFP on Walgreens. basicly told me they had the contract and needed to get someone ASAP as the current guy they ruled unqualified. well what do ya know 3 months later and he still doing them.


have you done any work for Brickman ?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

nope, they sent bids for the walgreens and for the red roof inn. same guy doin the walgreens that they HAD to replace and needed prices in 48 hrs. red roof inn they drive here from where ever cleveland? canton? dont know where they really are to do the one place.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

whose doing them?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

MahonLawnCare;1068667 said:


> whose doing them?


Nothing as of yet. Manager's are still waiting to see what to do... I guess.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

How is Walgreens setup? season contract or per push service? I know the NNY ones are probably different but Brickman does have the sites but only do the mowing and landscape. I was contacted by BFS but forgot to ask about the deal of per push etc. I was called for my pre screening packet.


----------



## Green99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Any word yet about Walreen's going national or not???


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Green99;1073182 said:


> Any word yet about Walreen's going national or not???


Did you read the first post of this thread??


----------



## Green99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you believe Rich??


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Green99;1073202 said:


> Can you believe Rich??


I believe Rich.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I can confirm that. My contact, a local store mgr, indicated that the stores are on their own for this season but next year may be different. Thats good, one less account I have to worry about losing this year.


----------



## Green99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Advantage!

What area are you in? Seems that the Chicagoland Managers still have not been notified of this.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

You're welcome. Northern Wisconsin here.


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

I just left my local Walgreens where I know the manager well. They have already signed w/ a national. The same company that is mowing is also plowing. Who, I do not know yet.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My local Walgreens just callled for me to bring the contract in for the snow plowing this year. Not all stores are going with a national company.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

The 9 Walgreens locations I bid on are suppose to come to a decision this week, all the managers are having a meeting.


----------



## mypolaris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've got one already signed, lawncare and snow. A different contractor has the other one in town. No talk of a national taking over here.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I wasn't at all impressed with "walgreen way" when we striped there parking lot. Seems they employ interstate fly by night contractors. I watched a drunk landscaper angrily wave a shovel at some stoned looking sprinkler pro. Was one of the worst jobs I've been on. All these national companies from construction management to maintence are worthless.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I subcontract for a company that had all of the Wasatch front, Utah I take care of 9 stores on the north end. I was just told about the contract agreement this year. Never was great money before. But was steady and made it worth it. I used to get payed a per bag price + a basic salting fee for showing up. the per push is low for the lot but the salting fee helped make up for it. I would average 360 lbs per app. Now I am being told that I will be getting a straight fee per app. salt included. It = only 200 lbs. to meet the same price as last year. And salt has gone up. they don't pay for day after clean up. 
So is it right to only throw 200 lbs. and just have to return every few hours? 
Dose anybody know what Walgreens usually pay to the main contractor at the regional level?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cmbrsum;1093503 said:


> is it right to only throw 200 lbs. and just have to return every few hours?


Not if you're an honest businessperson.

Grandma wont care that you intended to return a few hours later to re-salt when she falls and breaks her hip on the ice because you didnt put enough down. A slip and fall claim will take away any money you made this year and the last couple in an instant.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

mypolaris1;1091286 said:


> I've got one already signed, lawncare and snow. A different contractor has the other one in town. No talk of a national taking over here.


Where are you from?


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I do agree. I can't leave a property without applying enough salt. The other option would be doing more then one application per visit. I'm going to have to read threw the contract when it comes to find out the specifics.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

We did 4-5 Walgreens for the last 7 years and we lost them this year to Brickman I believe.


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

You guys do know that Rich Arlington IS AGMG right??


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

OK Rich I have been reading a bit about how you are state that AGMG is different. I've got a copy of USM's contract and it is a joke. I've read both the forms you put up on your web site to read and fill out. Hows about you provide me with an actual blank contract of your for me to read threw. that would be the first thing I want to see.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

jenton;1154423 said:


> You guys do know that Rich Arlington IS AGMG right??


Rich has been extremely open and the first one to tell you he works for (if not owns) AGMG. This is not headline news.


----------



## Rich Arlington (Aug 8, 2010)

Cmbrsum,

Our contracts are customer specific, so until we had something to award you there is no contract verbage.


----------



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

I was doing one in Ky last year, but was told at the beginning of this season that one company was doing all stores in Ky. Any idea who got them?


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

One paragraph that come to mind about contracts is this one from USM. Do you ever use anything similar to this in your contracts Rich?


"We are not required to take legal action to enforce customer payments. We are not obligated to pay you until we receive payment from
our customer for the Services that you provide. You assume the risk of non-payment by our customer for any reason including, without
limitation, our customer’s bankruptcy, insolvency, reorganization, financial distress, nonperformance, dissatisfaction with services, or any
other reason in or out of our control. In no instance may you, your officers, shareholders, employees, contractors, or agents seek to collect
payment from our customers."

This has been quoted as only an example and is property of USM.


----------



## mypolaris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Walgreens going national this year??


----------



## Green99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Not yet in the Chicago-land/North-West Indiana regions.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

They went to BFS in our area for landscape/mowing only so far. What a bunch of douches that team is omg. They stall the payments so bad and everything was done right on my end but their compliancy team comes up with more crap. Stay away from BFS too I know this is my last go around with them. Mention your have a friend thats a lawyer when you fighting to get paid and he checked stuff over, payment gets over nighted lmao


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cmbrsum;1162883 said:


> One paragraph that come to mind about contracts is this one from USM. Do you ever use anything similar to this in your contracts Rich?
> 
> "We are not required to take legal action to enforce customer payments. We are not obligated to pay you until we receive payment from
> our customer for the Services that you provide. You assume the risk of non-payment by our customer for any reason including, without
> ...


If they are billing these companies for work ,how are they making any money if they aren't paid ?


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree because that is what BFS has told me just about evry month this summer


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Walgreens hired CBRE to consolidate their entire facility department, laying off many of their own people. A consolidated solution for all servicces will occur ove rthe next 18 months.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

snowbrothers101;1330862 said:


> Walgreens hired CBRE to consolidate their entire facility department, laying off many of their own people. A consolidated solution for all servicces will occur ove rthe next 18 months.


Already has for this winter in some parts of the country (NE)


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

*I am contracted for Walgreens through a National*



Rich Arlington;1065950 said:


> I recieved an email yesterday that Walgreens is NOT going national for Snow...
> 
> they said all national bids were too high....
> 
> ...


Rich FYI, I am CONTRACTED by a National for numerous Walgreens and am on high alert for ice tomorrow am. I worked for that same National last season with basically no problems, but they got a heck of a lot more stores this season.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

bartolini;1331605 said:


> Rich FYI, I am CONTRACTED by a National for numerous Walgreens and am on high alert for ice tomorrow am. I worked for that same National last season with basically no problems, but they got a heck of a lot more stores this season.


Mind you that Rich's response which you quoted was from last year.


----------



## mypolaris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

tovar landed all the chicago stores


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

BFS Screwed us out of THOUSANDS...going to have to file suit over it...they are a joke!


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

This is SO simple...get off your arses and go SELL some work and tell the national providers thanks but no thanks!! There are lots of jobs out there that need cleared and smaller jobs are typically able to generate a higher rate anyway. If one does not pay you your not out that much.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Received several calls for Walgreens yesterday and last night,(late last night)
evidently there were many uncovered sites throughout northern and central NJ.

I kinda hope everyone said no thank you,


----------



## westhigh (Oct 30, 2010)

Spring Wise has them in CT. They are a national!! They called me two times and told them no. But some one plowed it for them yesterday.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

My Wallgreens contract seems to be the same as last year. Now I just hope it snows this year.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

mypolaris1;1332491 said:


> tovar landed all the chicago stores


Do you know if tovar got the nw Indiana stores too?


----------



## mypolaris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

The chicago district went with tovar..now I have no idea what stores or how many though


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Well I also used to do lawn care and snow removal for Walgreens and lost them to another contractor. However I did talk to the manager a couple of months ago and he told me that they have their stuff through Tru green. They sub out the snow removal and mowing but do the spraying.


----------

